# classic- no water flow from grouphead



## Karola (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello. I have been looking for a similar thread on the forum, but couldn't find help. We have had a gaggia classic since May 2011 and it has been fine until now. Water doesn't come through the shower screen, not a single drop,it was OK this morning. I can hear the noise (water pump?) but no water visible. there is a steam coming out from the shower screen when switched to the steam mode. We have opened the top and can see that water isn't flowing through the see through pipe from water container. I clean shower screen weekly by soaking in puly, but never backflashed or did anything else.

We use fresh beans, since Christmas we have been using Graef MC80, set to 4, if it makes any difference.

Could you point me into direction of the solution to the problem please?

thank you in advance,

karolina


----------



## SPQR (Jan 18, 2013)

Try this reference info? I believe the boiler has run dry? either it needs to be primed or it may be broken.The link I provided is helpful however I find that the manual is accurate, the link states that it is not.Had the same problem with my New Baby yesterday, the key is not to let the boiler run out of water and run dry for too long.Good luck:angel: http://www.coffeecrew.com/learning/255-gaggia-classic-step-by-step read 3A of this link.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There is either an air lock (let the machine cool and then prime the boiler) or the machine is scaled up.


----------



## Karola (Jan 3, 2011)

thank you.


----------



## gazza666 (Feb 4, 2013)

yes descale the boiler


----------



## andyjaytee (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi,

I'm a novice here, and looking for some advice/help please.

I've got a gaggia classic which has stopped working properly (apologies in advance for any dodgy descriptions!)

Without coffee in the basket, water does get through.

As soon as I put coffee in, it slows down to a trickle at best, and after 10-20 secs(?) nothing more gets through.

I've de-scaled it, but no change, so I had a look around the web which seemed to point me to the solenoid valve.

I took the machine apart to have a look at the solenoid, and it's nice and clean.

(I think I can hear it click as I push the coffee switch...)

I then took the OPV off and apart, but this hasn't fixed it either. I counted the number of turns off and then back to get it back together the same as it was, although to be fair it could well need adjustment (270deg turn??)

The one thing I did do before it stopped working was run it without realising there was no water in it. I obviously turned it off quickly and added water! After adding water it worked fine that day.

I just went through the priming process again as per the link above and that worked fine.

Any ideas please?

Thanks in advance,

Andy.


----------



## SPQR (Jan 18, 2013)

andyjaytee said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a novice here, and looking for some advice/help please.
> 
> ...


 you have good water flow through the head with no filter? what type of filter is? interesting problem.My Gaggia has that problem when the coffee is ground too fine and clogs up.You have had the machine for awhile I assume and it worked fine before. I would descale the machine, clean out the shower head.Other than that it may be time to turn it over to a qualified tech?


----------

